# صيانة وتصليح الات حفر الأسنانRepair Dental Handpiece



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مارس 2011)

الأخوة اعضاء ومهندسي العرب.

تنفيذا لطلب الاف الاعضاء والقراء الذين يراسلونني على بريدي سوف اجيب على اي سؤال في مجال
الات حفر الاسنان وسوف احذف اي مشاركة فيها شكر او خارج الموضوع او ما شابة ذلك للأهمية .
ارجو ذكر مايلي اثناء وضع السؤال :
اسم الالة , نوعها , اسم الشركة المصنعة , نوع العطل .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي :81:


----------



## mgha.98 (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا استاذنا الغالي على هذا الموضوع...
انا مبتدي في الصيانة واريد شراء معدات الصيانة الخاصة بالقبضات 
وقطع الغيار التي نحتاجها دايما ....استاذي الغالي لو في امكانية الاسم العلمي لمعدات الصيانة وقطع الغيار المطلوبة 
واين توجد ... 

تحياتي لك استاذي الغالي

انا حملت ملف الورد الخاص بمعدات الصيانة لكن مافيه اسما علمية للمعدات بحيث اني اطلبها ...ارجو منك التوضيح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2011)

أخي mgha.98 .
ليس هناك اسماء علمية بل هناك رمز.

لكل شركة لها منتجات تضع لها كود او رمز لكل منتج خاص بها فقط .

اطلع على الملف الملحق يبين ان شركة لديها منتجات متنوعة لأغلب الشركات العالمية .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أبريل 2011)

تحية طيبة .

مثال على كيفية طرح السؤال .
اسم الالة : الة حفر سريعة 
نوعها: Kavo 630 
اسم الشركة: المصنعة المانيا 
نوع العطل : عزم الدوران ضعيف اثناء القطع .

الجواب : 
الأسباب 
1- فشل في احد الركائز . تستبدل الركائز الأثنتين معا .
2- عطل في السدادة الدافعة . تستبدل بواحدة اخرى .
3- تصدع رأس القبضة . عمل تخويش او برغلة لراس القبضة واستبدال الروتر بواحد اخر .
4- وجود اوساخ او ركام . تزيت القبضة جيدا .
5- ضغظ الهواء غير كافي . ضبط وتعيير ضغط الهواء .
6- انسداد في مجاري الهواء الداخل او الراجع . التأكد من التوصيلات .


مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## knight2007 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي تربل سرنج نوع سيرونا الماء و الهواء يخرجان سوية و المفروض يوجد يعزل الماء عن الهواء ما هي الخطوات لاجراء الصيانة ما الاجزاء التي بداخل تربل سرنج ارجو شرحها بل التفصيل مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أبريل 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي تربل سرنج نوع سيرونا الماء و الهواء يخرجان سوية و المفروض يوجد يعزل الماء عن الهواء ما هي الخطوات لاجراء الصيانة ما الاجزاء التي بداخل تربل سرنج ارجو شرحها بل التفصيل مع الشكر



ان حدوث اي خلل او عطل في التربل سرنج نوع سيرونا يستبدل مجموعة القلب او بواحد اخر .

واغلب اسباب هذه الاعطال نتيجة سقوطها على الارض او استهلاكها .

اطيب المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## mgha.98 (6 أبريل 2011)

استاذي عندي روتري NSK 





اريد طريقة اخراج الطبقة المحيطة بالبيرنق
لكي اتمكن من تبديل البيرنق 
هل هناك طريقة معينة لاخراج هذه الطبقة او انه لازم قطعها 

وعفوااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أبريل 2011)

mgha.98 قال:


> استاذي عندي روتري nsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تحية طيبة .

طريقة تجزئة الكبسولة .

1- اصنع حلقة مطابقة للقطر الخارجي للكبسولة وطولها اقل من طول الكبسولة 3 ملم .
2- ادخل الكبسولة في الحلقة حتى تتوقف الى حد الكرة المعدنية الموجودة في نهاية الكبسولة .
3- ثبت الحلقة على الملزمة بحيث تكون الكبسولة في وضح حر.
4- استخدم شفت او عمود دائري يكون قطره مطابق لقطر محور الدوران ومثبت بمكبس .
5- ادفع بالمكبس الى الاسفل بحذر واضغط على مؤخرة الكبسولة ببطئ .
6- نلاحظ ان مقدمة الكبسولة سوف تنزلق وتتجزئ .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## ghost_adel (8 أبريل 2011)

اول مرة اشوف حد بيشرح بالتفصيل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2011)

تحية طيبة .

اليكم اضافة بسيطة عن اعطال الة الحفر السريعة ( التورباين )
ان اغلب اعطال التورباين :
1- فقدان عزم الدوران .loss of torqe
2- تمايل السنبلة .Bur wobble 
3- الصياح Screaming
4-التجمد Freezing.
5- فشل ماسك السنبلة Chuk failure


مع اطيب التمنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## haedar alrobae (14 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا بارك الله بيك


----------



## المهندس250 (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله لك ذك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mgha.98 (11 مايو 2011)

استاذي القدير سوال : عند تركيب البيرنق هل هناك زيت معين يتم استخدامه او مادة اخرى تحافظ على القبضة من الخرلب مرة اخرى ؟؟؟؟ لانه عند تركيبه بصوره عاديه مع الزيت الي يستخدمه الدكتور يرجع العطل بسرعه ....هل هناك وصفة خاصه؟هههههه

وعفوااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2011)

mgha.98 قال:


> استاذي القدير سوال : عند تركيب البيرنق هل هناك زيت معين يتم استخدامه او مادة اخرى تحافظ على القبضة من الخرلب مرة اخرى ؟؟؟؟ لانه عند تركيبه بصوره عاديه مع الزيت الي يستخدمه الدكتور يرجع العطل بسرعه ....هل هناك وصفة خاصه؟هههههه
> 
> وعفوااا



أخي العزيز.
1- في حالة تلف احدى الركائز يجب تبديل الركيزتين سويتا .
2- في بعض الحالات هناك عدم توازن الزعنفة يودي الى تلف الركائز بسرعة .
وعليه يجب تبديل الروتر كامل مجميع ملحقاته من نوابض ورقية وحلقات مطاطية وغيرها ان وجدت حسب نوع الروتر .
3- ربما يكون هناك ضرر او تصدع رأس التورباين , في هذه الحالة يجب تبديل التورباين بواحد اخر.
4- اما حول التزييت يجب استخدام الزيت المناسب وعدم انتهاء صلاحيته , ولأتمام عملية التزييت يجب تزييت التورباين حسب التعليمات وعندئذ تشغيل القبضة لمدة 10 ثواني .

تحياتي 

البغدادي


----------



## s_alarby (8 يوليو 2011)

شششكككرررااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2011)

نتكلم الان عن صيانة الة الحفر البطيئة .

آلة الحفر البطيئة Low Speed Hand pieces 

تعتبر القبضات البطيئة إحدى الآلات المهمة في وحدة الأسنان حيث انه لا 
يمكن الاستغناء عنها في أي عملية من عمليات حفر الأسنان .
وأن جميع أجزاء قطع غيار القبضات وبصورة عامة معرضة للتآكل والاستهلاك والتلف والسبب يعود لأمور كثيرة أهمها :
1-	سوء الاستخدام .
2-	عدم التقيد والالتزام بالصيانة الوقائية .
3-	انتهاء العمر الافتراضي للتشغيل .
4-	تلف احد الأجزاء وبدوره يؤثر سلبيا على بقية الأجزاء .
5-	استخدام أجزاء وقطع غيار غير قياسية أو غير مطابقة للمواصفات .
6-	يتم إصلاح القبضات بواسطة أشخاص غير مؤهلين أو متخصصين .
7-	الاستمرار بالعمل بالقبضة بالرغم من وجود خلل معين .

الصيانة والإدامة.
هذه النقاط يجب التقيد بها منعا لاستهلاكها قبل أوانها وزيادة ديمومتها .

1-	التأكد من جلوس القبضة في المحرك الكهربائي أو الهوائي جيدا وتكون جميع الأجزاء مثبتة جيدا ورصينة .
2-	لا تربط القبضة البطيئة والمحرك يعمل .
3-	استخدم سنبلة مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية واحذر من الدوران ألا مركزي .
4-	لا تدع القبضة تصطدم أو تسقط على الأرض .
5-	ثبت السنبلة جيدا والتأكد من دخولها المقطع D قبل التشغيل .
6-	التزييت قبل البدء .
7-	لا تتجاوز السرعة المقررة للقبضة .
8-	لا تترك السنبلة داخل القبضة وتغادر المكان .
9-	زيت القبضة جيدا بعد العمل ثم يتم تشغيلها لمدة 10 ثواني .
10-عدم التعقيم أكثر من الفترة المقررة أو زيادة في درجة التعقيم .

استقبل اي سؤال عن الموضوع للأهمية .

البغدادي


----------



## khalied.hamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل و شكرا


----------



## khalied.hamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا مشكور على الشرح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بما انه لا يوجد اي سؤال سوف انتقل الى اجزاء القبضة البطيئة .

1- المحرك الهوائي Air Motor .
2- القبضة المعقوفة Contra angle Handpiece.
3- القبضة المستقيمة Straight Handpiece.

وسوف اتناول شرح كل جزء لاحقا .

الرجاء الابتعاد عن كلمات الشكر وغيرها .

بأمكانكم طرح اي سؤال يتعلق بالموضوع فقط .

البغدادي


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجروآن (6 فبراير 2014)

استاذي لدي جهاز كافو 
بمجرد ماتلامس السنبلة اي جسم صلب يتوقف عن الدوران


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2014)

عبدالرحمن الجروآن قال:


> استاذي لدي جهاز كافو
> بمجرد ماتلامس السنبلة اي جسم صلب يتوقف عن الدوران



اخي السائل الكريم ,
اسف جدا على التأخر في الرد على سؤالك !
فيما يتعلق بسؤالك هناك ضعف في عزم الدوان وله عدة احتمالات .
1- ضعف في ضغط الهواء .
2- تلف احدى الركائز .
3- عدم جلوس الروتر بشكل صحيح .
4-تلف الحلقات المطاطي.
5- كسر او ضعف النابض الورقي .
6- عدم التزيت.
7- تضرر السدادة (Head Cover).
8- تصدع راس القبضة .
9- واخيرا استهلاك الروتر وانتهاء عمره التشغيلي .
تمنياتي ان تكتشف العطل وتخبرنا .

وتمنياتي لك التوفيق .
البغدادي


----------



## emad alabiad (15 مارس 2014)

السللم عليكم مهندس شكري في معي مشكله في القبضه من نوع NSK (ec) هيا من نوع slow spead عل اساس اني بغير لها بيرنج اشتي وخايف ليكون المشكله من البيرنج مع البيرنج قده تالف او يكون من القضيب اشتي اعرف مشاكل القبضه هاذي


----------

